# Kent & North Wales Light Railway: Buildungs



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

I´m new here, but this link to a Youtube video shows some of the newer buildings on the Kent & North Wales Light Railway (and some trains):

http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWL...uc5vGtgKKY

And this once shows some more pics of the current buildings and some of the scenery ...

http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/ouc5vGtgKKY

I was just down in the cellar / basement - where this layout is - and ran a Regner "Vincent" at low speed around the track. Good start into the weekend! Check out Youtube.

Keep in touch! Andrew


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry. This is what I wanted to post. More buildings on the Kent & North Wales Light Railway. Regards, Andrew



http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee#p/u/3/d5715ey9OkY


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

That is a nice layout, and some nice building modeling, thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tour of your layout. Very nice.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

My pleasure. Should have some new stuff ready to share by next week! Andrew


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Nice layout and structures! I hope you had some cheese on hand for your "surprise visitors" -- perhaps a bit of Wensleydale.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

Nice buildings, but where does Cromford Station building manage to come into the layout? 



Must be on the connection between locations.


Perhaps you could use the tunnel just before it for a exit track? 



What do you use for making them? Mine are built to stay outside are from PVC solid foam sheet, and styrene card.


Nice work and thanks for the video & slides.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Peter

Couldn´t resist Cromford station - and congrats on finding the prototype (though, once you know it - it´s one of a kind!)

Buildings are "generally" made of 5mm acrylic plastic sheet with either paint or the usual stone and brick paper stuck on, plus doll´s house stuff for the door, windows and interiors. Roof tiles are plastic sheet cut to shape and painted.

Keep a look out for some more stuff coming - just need some time to get it set up and wired in.

Regards, Andrew


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Ray, Glad you picked up the surprise visitors - Wallace and Gromit are scattered around the layout at the moment - probably to distract viewers and visitors from all the stuff that needs to be done! Regards, Andrew


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, more pics of some new and old buildings this time - more or less - at night .. posted on Kent ´& North Wales Light Railway on Youtube.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-6HW2e76A&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL 

Getting the buildings into the landscape now, with some tree planting happing too!


----------

